# Bremen Coyote HUNT



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

*do you plan on attending*​
yes1100.00%no00.00%


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

Due to the cold Weather the Bremen coyote hunt has been rescheduled to Feb 17th For more in formation Call Chris @(701)947-221 or Kenny @(701)947-5594 or (701)341-0256

Check in Time Between 6:30 am and 6:30 pm At the Bremen Bar Both team members must be Present
Tournament Rules:

1.	Entry fee is $30 per Team (100% pay back) Payback will be as follows: 1st 35% 2nd 25% 3rd 20% 4th 15% 5th 5 %
2.	Largest coyote($10) and smallest coyote($10) weights will be taken at check in (100% payback)
3.	No Para Planes, ultra lights, airplanes, ATV's and/or Snowmobiles
4.	Predators must be taken 50 feet from vehicle.
5.	Predators can be taken with any centerfire, shotgun, rimfire or bow.
6.	No more than two persons per team. One vehicle only.
7.	Core temps will be taken from all predators at check in. Predators who don't match core temp and time will be disqualified.
8.	The day of the tournament blocks will be distributed at the morning check in and placed in each coyotes mouth immediately after retrieval. The block must have the team number and time of day marked clearly on the tag. Bands will be provided to place around the coyotes upper and lower jaw to secure the block.
9.	all entrants must be available to answer questions at both morning and evening check ins
10.	No live decoys or dogs
11.	No Baiting
12.	Mouth calls, hand calls and electronic calls can be used
13.	No pooling of animals
14.	Check in time strongly enforced. It is the contestants responsibility to check-in with tournament official. Check in times are 6:30am and 6:30 pm
15.	You have to locate and call your own predators. You cannot have another team scouting for you
16.	All coyotes will be inspected and will be a donation to the tournament to help cover the cost of the event.
17.	No Alcohol until after the hunt. Anyone seen using alcohol or visibly intoxicated will be disqualified.

These Rules will be strictly enforced

Let all have a safe and successful hunt


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Thats great news. I was'nt able to make it on the third since my wife and I had our son on the 30th. Hope I can make it this time.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah we might try to make it this time. how does the gun giveaways work?


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

congrats on your son :beer:

There will be a board with 80#'s on a gun it will be $10 a number and it will be a savage 116 caliber of your choice drawing to be held that night. You will pick the # you would like.

We still had the gun raffle on the third but we are going to buy one more at least for the hunters

There will also be a place to stay above the bar for free or there is Deer valley lodge nearby You can call deer valley lodge @(701) 438-2333 or you can look him up at www.deervalleylodge.com


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

coyoteman

Thanks for clarifying. I got some family in the area I can stay with if we come hunt your tournament.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Coyote man

What animals will count towards points in this tournament?

Only Coyotes?

Coyotes and Fox?

Coyotes, Fox, raccoons, rabbits?

Just curious?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Coyoteman

Well we are for sure coming up for the Bremen Tourney so you will have at least one team. We are staying in Heaton ND, so we will double the population of that town. :lol:

For your check in at 6:30 AM does that mean a rules session at 6:30 or can we come in at 6:00 AM and get our blocks and get on the road? Let us know.


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

Coyotes will be worth 10 points
Foxes worth 5 points
Badgers Racoons and rabbits will be worth 1 point

You can pick up the blocks early and pick up the rule sheet.


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

There will also be a supper that night after the hunt While we are checking in. Hope to see you all there


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

Results

First Dave Wagner and Travis Pfor they also won big dog with 35# dog
Second Chris werlinger and John Schuster with 1 coyote and 2 rabbits with coyote weighing 28.5#
third went do Derrik Peterson and Eric Polores with 1 coyote weighing 23.5 #
forth went to lonnie and jarrid anderson with 2 rabbits
There was 9 teams altoghether and alot of coyotes seen.

Thanks Fall Guy and Papapete for coming Really enjoyed meeting you


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Thanks for having us. We had a blast! The bar did a nice job of feeding us too. Man that was good food. I hope you have it again next year.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Coyoteman

Thanks for hosting a great tournament. As Papapete said, what a meal! Give the bar owner a pat on the back for all his work too. Chris it was nice visiting with you...it's fun being able to sit down and talk coyote hunting with someone who shares a passion for the sport. We will do our best to fit next year's tournament into the schedule.


----------

